# toasted boat



## scout II (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this will make me seam like a dumb ***. I hope the warning to others will out weigh the stupidity on my part. 
Friday night I got the boat gassed up and ready to go. Generator & lights - check, fishing poles - check, gigging paraphernalia - check, a beautiful night - check. lets go...
I have done this dozens of times over the years. Sargent TX, close to Mitchell's cut, there is a small island that I like to do some night fishing. This has produced some good flounder/trout combo trips. Set up the lights shining into the deep water then walk around the bank in search of the fatties. My walk usually takes 30 to 45 minutes, about the right amount of time for the lights to do there thing. In the past I have returned to find trout hitting the surface like its the last meal they will ever get. 
Friday nights trip - things were a little different. Parked the boat, set the anchor (this is key-more on that later), set the generator on the bow and fire it up. Lights are working... time to walk. As a habit I always look back to make sure where I am in relation to the boat. About every 15 minutes I look back then proceed looking for fatties. 
Half way around I do my check and no light??? So I stop looking at water and concentrate on the horizon thinking I must be behind some salt grass blocking my view. I start walking a little faster and see some flickering... I hope someone is having a bon fire over at the beach.
I realize ITS RIGHT WHERE I PARKED THE BOAT.... **** MY BOAT IS ON FIRE. I start running as fast as I can in waders, slipping in mud, busting my but 3 times trying to run faster. Its really hard to move fast in mud, saltgrass, and water. When I get there the bow is fully engulfed. 
In shock I am trying to think of what to do first. Generator needs to be removed... The anchor has a 3 foot chain so I lob it over and hook the generator and pull it in the water. Now to put out the deck I just cupped my hands and starter throwing water until its out. Its out but still smoldering, about this time a boat pulls up to offer a hand. Thanks to John and Chris (sorry if I am wrong on the names) they made me at least feel better. These guys stayed around to be sure the boat would get back safely. Even followed me back to make sure I didn't have problems.
*BE CAREFUL WITH GENERATORS!*
No I didn't get any flounder or trout.


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

that stinks. sorry that happened.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow! I am glad you made it back safe with the boat in one piece.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

dang, that stinks. what kind of generator so I know to stay away?

Brandon


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Dang! Sorry to here about your boat. Glad you are safe.

Did your fire extinguisher help out any?


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Sure sorry to read about the fire on the boat. I run my flounder lights off a generator and would be interested in knowing what caused the fire. Loose gas cap on the generator? Do you keep yours in a sound box--tried to do that with mine, but it got too hot--even with vent holes. Thanks, Don


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow! Hate to hear that, but glad your OK!


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Glad you are ok. Sorry for your boat. Can it be repaired ?


----------



## scout II (Jan 2, 2008)

The generator was a Coleman - I really liked it. I don't know what the deal was, I ran it through "IKE" and it worked great. Maybe it was old and over worked after the storm? A neighbor said gas residue, maybe, I just filled it up?
Fire extinguisher was at the back of the consul, other side of the fire. To get to the back of the boat would mean deep water, not a big deal, I just worked from shore instead.
I have always put the generator on the bow so it will have lots of air around it. I keep thinking that I should have put it on the ground but with the heat it may have caught the grass on fire. Maybe in the future a cut piece of marine ply to set on the ground to set the generator on.
As far as repair. Maybe... I need someone to inspect it and take it from there. If you guys know of someone who dose repair work, let me know. preferably in the Sargent/BayCity area or Houston. I don't go towards the Galveston area
I keep replaying it through my head and its still like the twilight zone. 
Here is some photos after clean up.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear your story. It looks worse than it is after seeing the second set of pictures. I think some with some grinding, new layers of glass, and gel coat...she will be good to go. 

Is the muffler on the gen set turned out or down?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Man ole man I am sorry about your boat. At least you are safe. Property can be replaced, but lives can't. Also, thanks for sharing b/c I often do the same thing, but have never though about the fire issue.

BTW, how much do you think it is going to cost you to have your boat fixed? Also, what kind of boat is that?


----------



## scout II (Jan 2, 2008)

The boat is a Sea Pro 19' bay, more known in the off shore world. I have no idea what its going to cost. If someone knows a good shop or a individual who is experienced in boat (fiberglass) repair, please let me know. At this point my only plan is to get out the phone book (internet) and hope for the best. I am a referral kind of guy, if someone knows someone then you tend to get better results.
Thanks to all.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Man that stinks. Looks like you lost a gas line the way the burns look. With the vibration from the gen running the fuel line could have come loose??


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

scout II said:


> The boat is a Sea Pro 19' bay, more known in the off shore world. I have no idea what its going to cost. If someone knows a good shop or a individual who is experienced in boat (fiberglass) repair, please let me know. At this point my only plan is to get out the phone book (internet) and hope for the best. I am a referral kind of guy, if someone knows someone then you tend to get better results.
> Thanks to all.


Not sure where you are located...but Adrian in Dickinson does good work and is easier on the pocket book than most. His number is 832-425-1266.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

L&M Fiberglass in Baytown, Texas has been in business for over 20 or 30 years and he does a good job at a fair price. My friend had his 1997 21v Kenner regelcoated there and a stringer fixed and it looked good. That was about 5 years ago and no problems. Not sure if it they are too far away or not, but here is the info.

*L & M Fiberglass*

local.yahoo.com(281) 424-5997
6202 Bayway Dr
*Baytown*, *TX*


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

that sucks


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your story and glad you made it back ok. I've been out many times with the lights and generator on my boat.This is going to keep me more observant.


----------



## Bayrunner22 (Oct 3, 2006)

There is a guy in Sargent. I can not find his number right but when I do I will PM it to you. This guy ran the repair shop at Bridge Harbor and is really good.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

man thats terrible.. Im sorry for your loss.. Iv never loaded my generator onto my boat but I often leave it in my truck on the beach. And its a coleman as well with a 10 hp briggs and straton. Any idea of what motor was on yours? Good luck with the repairs hopefully they will make her good as new..


----------



## Reel Intimidator (May 28, 2008)

Trans in Palacios can fix it. He has done repair work for me and makes it look new again.


----------



## Bayrunner22 (Oct 3, 2006)

Scout I found Howards number 979-323-9087. He is located in Sargent so he is close to you. He is working on my buddys 32 SeaCraft now.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry for your bad luck. On the bright side, things could have been worse. It looks completely restorable from the pics.

I know Scout had a theory about gas residue. Can anyone else offer any insight to how this happens? I have a generator I don't really trust. This makes me very nervous!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

www.fiberworksboats.com in seargent, dont know him or anything about him but atleast hes close


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll throw in my .02. The ethonol fuels most places have is causing fuel line failures in lawn equipment, generators, and hand held two cycles. Be sure to visually check these lines or replace them annually. $$ vs. peace of mind


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

glad you're alright. I've thought a few times of doin the whole generator thing on my boat but suddenly i'm having second thoughts.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

It is possible you where in a hurry and got the gas cap on a little crooked. When it vibrated gas slung out. Did you inspect the generator. First check the gas cap. Second look for burned into fuel lines. You should be able to find the source of the fire. You can tell from the burn pattern it was a surface burn related to fuel.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

i feel ya buddy i hit some debris with my 25hp tiller it came outta my hand and off the boat! and to the bottom of a 35 foot bayou in 50 degree water where its still at. i know ur feeling it sux!


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

take it to Adrian in Dickinson..........hands down. He did a great job on our transom. He's done work on all kinds of boats and is first class.......and like others said, light on the pocketbook.........it's worth the drive. I'd steer clear of the others that were mentioned.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

I know that was a relief just to have somebody out there with you once you boat caught fire. At least you had a cool head and didn't let the hole boat burn up. It could have been worse.


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry for your loss,

But I do thank you for posting because I have a new generator thanks to IKE and am not especially experienced with them.

I do appreciate your humility in posting this for others benefit.


----------



## scout II (Jan 2, 2008)

All of you have been a great help. Thanks, I do feel better about things now. I will go back next weekend to start the process. I want to get back to fishing ASAP.
It was definitely a fuel related problem. Looking at the photos you can tell there was a flood of gas when the tank gave way. Bad thing is there was nothing left to inspect. All plastic and rubber was gone. I feel the vibration (like was mentioned) played a part. If there was even a small drip from a fuel line, or some residue from filling it up earlier in the evening, cap not being tight, any of the things could play a part. The vibration would make it worse. 
Now that I have thought about it, a lot, the design of generators is odd, they all have the gas tank on top. Heat rises, flames rise, a small flame becomes a big flame when the plastic gas tank gives way. 
In my line of work (www.aquariumdesigngroup.com) we used lots of generators through "IKE" to keep fish aquariums alive for weeks. Most of my clients bought new generators so parts were new and tight. The one I was using Fri. night was a few years old and I should have inspected it more often, especially the fuel lines. One of the generators that we used for our showroom had a metal gas tank, that makes sense! 
All of this being said... I hope it is a good wake up call to all of my fellow fishermen & fisherwomen who use generators. Please inspect your equipment and beware. Thankfully this wasn't a worse situation.
Think Castaway will warranty a couple of melted rods? If there is a silver lining, I hope Santa will bring some new tackle!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

dbarham said:


> i feel ya buddy i hit some debris with my 25hp tiller it came outta my hand and off the boat! and to the bottom of a 35 foot bayou in 50 degree water where its still at. i know ur feeling it sux!


Oh my, now that is bad too! Hope you hand help getting back.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

scout II said:


> All of you have been a great help. Thanks, I do feel better about things now. I will go back next weekend to start the process. I want to get back to fishing ASAP.
> It was definitely a fuel related problem. Looking at the photos you can tell there was a flood of gas when the tank gave way. Bad thing is there was nothing left to inspect. All plastic and rubber was gone. I feel the vibration (like was mentioned) played a part. If there was even a small drip from a fuel line, or some residue from filling it up earlier in the evening, cap not being tight, any of the things could play a part. The vibration would make it worse.
> Now that I have thought about it, a lot, the design of generators is odd, they all have the gas tank on top. Heat rises, flames rise, a small flame becomes a big flame when the plastic gas tank gives way.
> In my line of work (www.aquariumdesigngroup.com) we used lots of generators through "IKE" to keep fish aquariums alive for weeks. Most of my clients bought new generators so parts were new and tight. The one I was using Fri. night was a few years old and I should have inspected it more often, especially the fuel lines. One of the generators that we used for our showroom had a metal gas tank, that makes sense!
> ...


WOW, those are beautiful aquariums. I saved your website in my favorites b/c we will be building a new home in a year or so and want to put a nice aquarium in it. I use to raise large mouth bass for about 12 year and I used a series of aquariums from 10 gallon up to 135 gallons. Once they got to big, I stocked them in our pond at my parents farm. But, they were not near as beautiful as yours. I will for sure look you up in a year when we get ready.

Also, I now have put in my safety check list a reminder to check my generator before I start it up weather it is in the boat, in my truck, or on the ground. So, at least you can know that your hardship has help one focus on generator safety.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

My nephew and friend were the guys that helped you! Glad noone was hurt!


----------



## scout II (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank them again for me. It was nice to have someone around. It can be weird at night alone if you have problems. I go solo on occasions but never had to deal with something like that. If the boat didn't work it could have been a long wait for help.

You know the worse part of the whole experience was breathing the fumes on the way back in. The fire was out, but still putting off a terrible smell. I had my shirt over my mouth and it still made me cough a lot.


----------



## scout II (Jan 2, 2008)

Droped the boat off today. Should take 3 weeks and a grand. Will post up photos of finish work. Other than the money, I fell good about the repair work. Will be doing a little extra and making her better than before. stay tuned.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting Scout..I've had my fair share of mishaps out there on the water. My rule is post the good and bad. Either way you're helping others. Sorry to hear about the boat and genie. I also do a bit of giggin and it does make ya want to pay attention to things like that..The last mishap I had was I put too much oil into my Honda2000. Didnt actually know you could do that..I looked back to see smoke billowing out of my 14ft jon boat!  It worked out ok though..Kept the skeeters off us..LMAO!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow thank god that you are all right.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

it could have been much worse... 

hewes with a custom tower.....


----------



## scout II (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, mine dosen't seam so bad.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rulon4ever (Dec 9, 2007)

Where did you take your boat for repair? We have a 24ft seapro that needs some fiberglass work. Post pictures when you get your baby back. Just glad to hear your ok.


----------



## scout II (Jan 2, 2008)

Palacios, Donny Tran - he builds Transport boats there is a few different models using the "Trans" name. I really like the "XLR8". I decided to stay away from the Houston area assuming most repair shops are swamped with repair from the storm. Also I stay away from I-45S as much as possible. I don't like crowds, most of my costal time is in the Sargent, Matagorda area so Palacios is close and no freeways, yet. 
Donny seems to be a great guy and has a great reputation on this board.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Trans builds some real good boats. I am sure you will be pleased. Awaiting pics of the final results!


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Get a diesel generator next go round. Post before and after pics when she is back!


----------

